# Du TV+ dolbly digital question



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

I've just had du installed and have their Tv+ box.

I don't seem to be getting Dolby digital via HDMI to my receiver/amp.

Should du normally output Dolby digital or 5:1 sound? And if so, has anyone seen this issue?

Cheers,


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I believe you will need to use the optical output to your amp to get the DTS sound.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> I believe you will need to use the optical output to your amp to get the DTS sound.


I've tried optical out as well, although the documentation says you nay need HDMI..

I cannot get Dolby 5.1 on any channel. I need to know if the box is faulty, I'm missing something obvious (although I'm experienced with AV stuff) or if they don't broadcast anything in Dolby digital despite saying they do?

Cheers,


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Make sure your amp can get collect Audio over HDMI, a lot these only have pass through with HDMI signals. I bought a Harman/Kardon receiver and was disappointed to find that it wouldn't collect the audio from the HDMI signal so instead I have to run everything to the television first and from there run an optical cable to the receiver.

This may have something to do with the HDCP scheme used with HD content sent over HDMI/DVI cables, but this is just a guess.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I have a DU box, they are laughably bad in the way the first sky boxes were a few years ago. Anyway only a few channels on Du are broadcast in 5.1 (Dolby Digital not DTS). I'm not sure exactly which they are but only one or two of the premier league channels are (Abu Dhabi sports, if you have it), the HD film channels (OSN HD Movies I think they are called) and maybe Discovery HD or National Geographic HD. The rest I don't watch (maybe SKY HD is) 

I'll check the box when I get home but I believe the 5.1 via the optical digital output. 

Other than the above channels little else in is 5.1. I guess the main reason is that is that the channels are not 5.1 in the first place.

In the UK only the HD channels are broadcast in 5.1, I guess it is akin to that. If you don't have the HD subscription you won't get anything in 5.1.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

tootall said:


> Make sure your amp can get collect Audio over HDMI, a lot these only have pass through with HDMI signals. I bought a Harman/Kardon receiver and was disappointed to find that it wouldn't collect the audio from the HDMI signal so instead I have to run everything to the television first and from there run an optical cable to the receiver.
> 
> This may have something to do with the HDCP scheme used with HD content sent over HDMI/DVI cables, but this is just a guess.


All AV amplifiers can "collect" sound via HDMI. If you were not getting any sound via HDMI then either your TV box or your A/V receiver was not set-up properly. You don't have to route everything to your TV and back to your amp.

Simply your amp should be the hub of everything, all your sources plug into it and you then have one cable (HDMI) to the TV. PM me if you want some more help setting this up. If you live near the marina I can pop over sometime and help set it up). For me this means Blu Ray, both my audio & video media streamers, my Du Box, my iPod and - as I stated - one HDMI cable to the TV. Subject to my checking later, but I think my Du box is connected via HDMI (video) and optical (audio) but even BEFORE this arrangement I was getting sound and video via the HDMI (just not 5.1).


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Southak said:


> All AV amplifiers can "collect" sound via HDMI. If you were not getting any sound via HDMI then either your TV box or your A/V receiver was not set-up properly. You don't have to route everything to your TV and back to your amp.
> .


You are incorrect. Mine (also an H/K) does not 'collect' anything from the HDMI inputs. The HDMI inputs are pass through connections to the HDMI output. Audio is sent via a different connection (an optical or coaxial digital).

As explained in the owners manual....This preserves the digital signal in its original form by passing it directly from source to display. However, this also means that the AVR does not have access to the signal and thus is not able to...., or to process the audio that may be a part of the signal

Although routing through the TV seems an odd approach.

Personally I use a computer connected to my AVR and download all the TV shows I want to watch. The things I want in true HD I download as H.264 encoded MKV files, stuff that I am not as concerned about as Xvid .avi files (still a good quality HD size picture, but not true HD)


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> You are incorrect. Mine (also an H/K) does not 'collect' anything from the HDMI inputs. The HDMI inputs are pass through connections to the HDMI output. Audio is sent via a different connection (an optical or coaxial digital).
> 
> As explained in the owners manual....This preserves the digital signal in its original form by passing it directly from source to display. However, this also means that the AVR does not have access to the signal and thus is not able to...., or to process the audio that may be a part of the signal
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure you are wrong but I am prepared to check and apologise if I am wring. All home cinema amps I have seen offer the option to pass-through audio via HDMI or not i.e. it is selectable. Otherwise you would need a video and audio cable for every source, and clearly that would be ridiculous. 

If you could let me have your amp model name and number I will check, if only to satisfy my own curiosity.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

From the manual of AVR156, the lowest spec H/K available "Since the HDMI cable carries
both digital video and digital audio signals, you do not have to make any additional audio
connections for devices you connect via HDMI cables, although you can assign one of
the digital audio connectors to one of the HDMI inputs."


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Southak said:


> From the manual of AVR156, the lowest spec H/K available "Since the HDMI cable carries
> both digital video and digital audio signals, you do not have to make any additional audio
> connections for devices you connect via HDMI cables, although you can assign one of
> the digital audio connectors to one of the HDMI inputs."


I am glad for that model. But I can guarantee you that my model only has video pass-through for its HDMI (not a choice). Whether you choose to believe me is really irrelevant.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

fcjb1970 said:


> I am glad for that model. But I can guarantee you that my model only has video pass-through for its HDMI (not a choice). Whether you choose to believe me is really irrelevant.


Mine as well, I even went back to the shop after purchasing and the salesmen I bought the unit off confirmed that it only has pass through for both audio and video. It's basically an expensive switch as far as HDMI signals are concerned. I run my Du box, PS3 and laptop through HDMI on the TV and then run Optical from the TV to the stereo.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

tootall said:


> Mine as well, I even went back to the shop after purchasing and the salesmen I bought the unit off confirmed that it only has pass through for both audio and video. It's basically an expensive switch as far as HDMI signals are concerned. I run my Du box, PS3 and laptop through HDMI on the TV and then run Optical from the TV to the stereo.


Just out of interest can I ask the brand and which country you bought it in?



fcjb1970 said:


> I am glad for that model. But I can guarantee you that my model only has video pass-through for its HDMI (not a choice). Whether you choose to believe me is really irrelevant.


Wow. Firstly to fcjb1970 I apologise. When HDMI was first introduced 10 years again even HDMI v1.0 had the capability of transferring a full HD visual signal and multiple surround audio channels. I am stunned that companies are sill making amps that can't process audio & video through HDMI, it just doesn't make any sense, either from a consumer point of view or from a commercial point of view.

I don't want to sound like a toff here, but I don't understand why anybody would buy such an amp. As Tootall correctly suggests an amp that cannot process HDMI audio & video is basically a powered switch. For me it is better to spend a little more or look elsewhere for an amp that does do what you want then end up buying extra cables you shouldn't really need, or phaf around cabling to you TV then back to your "amp". I'm sure others aren't willing to pay for the convenience. 

I stand corrected.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Southak said:


> Just out of interest can I ask the brand and which country you bought it in?


Harman/Kardon AVR141 purchased right here in the good ol' UAE, Ibn Battuta mall. I remember correctly I believe the salesmen said that the 'newer' model did accept audio over HDMI as I had bought the previous years model. 

Honestly I don't see what the big deal is with running it through the television? If you run it to the amp you buy and extra HDMI cable to send it to the TV, if you run it through the TV you buy an optical cable to run it back to the stereo.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

tootall said:


> Harman/Kardon AVR141 purchased right here in the good ol' UAE, Ibn Battuta mall. I remember correctly I believe the salesmen said that the 'newer' model did accept audio over HDMI as I had bought the previous years model.
> 
> Honestly I don't see what the big deal is with running it through the television? If you run it to the amp you buy and extra HDMI cable to send it to the TV, if you run it through the TV you buy an optical cable to run it back to the stereo.


It's a big deal if you have more than one source. I have four sources, it is much tidier to have the cables go into the back of the AMP then just one cable (carrying the video signal) to the TV. This arrangement facilitates having the TV further away from your amp/sources. 

For example you could mount the tv on the wall and have your amp/sources on another wall, or another room, and all you would need would be one longer HDMI cable from the amp to the TV.

Under your current arrangement (which I am sure you are happy with, im not criticising) you have to run all the cables to the TV which is messy, and then another cable back to the amp. It's all a bit unnecessary, and if I had been asked I would always recommend using your amp as a hub in the way I described. However I have never been asked because I have never even come across an AV amp that doesn't handle audio & video over HDMI!

Finally it would be a cleaner signal path going directly into the amp and out to the speakers then going to the tv, through the tv audio circuits and then back out to an amp.

Finally finally there can be audio sync issues going via the TV - where the pictures on the screen are slightly ahead of the audio because of the extra signal path the audio takes "slowing" it down (in laymans terms).


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, but back to my original question. My amp is an Onkyo receiver, which processes audio via HDMI no problem. (My PS3 is only connected via HDMI and I get glorious HD audio perfectly well.)

My issue is I am only getting a stereo signal from the du box, no Dolby digital on any channel, including AD sports and HD channels. I tried the optical cable and the same. The receiver shows me what the signal is and it's stereo only

I don't know if I should be expecting 5.1 at all or something is faulty on the du box/broadcast?


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, but back to my original question. My amp is an Onkyo receiver, which processes audio via HDMI no problem. (My PS3 is only connected via HDMI and I get glorious HD audio perfectly well.)
> 
> My issue is I am only getting a stereo signal from the du box, no Dolby digital on any channel, including AD sports and HD channels. I tried the optical cable and the same. The receiver shows me what the signal is and it's stereo only
> 
> I don't know if I should be expecting 5.1 at all or something is faulty on the du box/broadcast?


Have you checked the settings on your amp? You will need to go into the manual input set-up and change the digital input from HDMI to optical on the audio setting for whatever input you are using.

Unless you have told the amp that (for that particular input) the digital audio is not coming from the HDMI cable it will assume that is it and that's why you are only getting stereo. Change the input set-up manually and this may solve your problem (obviously make sure the optical cable is plugged in!).


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Southak said:


> Have you checked the settings on your amp? You will need to go into the manual input set-up and change the digital input from HDMI to optical on the audio setting for whatever input you are using.


Yes, checked all that and manually assigned digital out as HDMI then optical accordingly..

I had optical setup fine in Uk on this amp as had skyHD etc,


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Yes, checked all that and manually assigned digital out as HDMI then optical accordingly..
> 
> I had optical setup fine in Uk on this amp as had skyHD etc,


Holy c**p I just checked all my settings, and I am not getting 5.1 either!

Just shows how much I watch TV over here!

I am on hold to DU as I type...


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Right I got on the phone to DU. Their useless customer service people said "we don't support surround sound systems". I explained that the problem is with the box, that it is not outputting a 5.1 signal, that I had tested my cable and amp input and they all work and they said,after putting me on hold, "our technical people don't offer support for surround systems as we have checked all our system and they are working fine".

So I threw the toys out of the pram (as you have to to get anything done in this country) and told them the box wasn't, that either they get a replacement over to me or get mine repaired. Still she would not raise a complaint!!

So I spoke to the supervisor, he talked me through my connections and when I explained all the above to him he agreed to raise a complaint and I would be contacted with 48 hours.

So my advice to you is - check that the cable and input work fine (by connecting the cable to another device - media player, ps3, blu ray, dvd player etc) and if it works fine then raise merry hell with DU.

Personally I suspect that the recent software update for the box has screwed up something internally and now it won't output 5.1 but I will post updates here as I get them.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Southak said:


> Right I got on the phone to DU. Their useless customer service people said "we don't support surround sound systems". I explained that the problem is with the box, that it is not outputting a 5.1 signal, that I had tested my cable and amp input and they all work and they said,after putting me on hold, "our technical people don't offer support for surround systems as we have checked all our system and they are working fine".
> 
> So I threw the toys out of the pram (as you have to to get anything done in this country) and told them the box wasn't, that either they get a replacement over to me or get mine repaired. Still she would not raise a complaint!!
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for sharing, I will contact them this afternoon and do the same.

Keep us posted and I will do the same from my end.

Cheers,


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Right I have had a callback from Du. The stupid bint kept trying to tell me that the Du box is not designed to be used with an amplifier only direct to the TV. So of course I asked her "why does it say Dolby Digital on the front?" - no answer. "Why did Dolby Digital work before Christmas but now I only get stereo?" - silence. She said I have to plug it into my TV then I will get surround sound. So I asked "how, if I plug the Du box into the TV, via an HDMI cable that only transfer stereo, does the surround sound get to my speakers?" No answer. She has absolutely no grasp of home cinema or Dolby Digital or anything even though (and I asked her about this too) "it appears in all your sales literature and also the TV advertising for AD Sports, OSN etc)." No answer.

So, as usual, I got hold of a supervisor, and it appears that as part of the DU firmware update that the digital optical output gets turned off. Anyway they are sending a engineer with a replacement box to test my system! HAHA this I am looking forward to. Further updates to follow.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Southak said:


> Right I have had a callback from Du. The stupid bint kept trying to tell me that the Du box is not designed to be used with an amplifier only direct to the TV. So of course I asked her "why does it say Dolby Digital on the front?" - no answer. "Why did Dolby Digital work before Christmas but now I only get stereo?" - silence. She said I have to plug it into my TV then I will get surround sound. So I asked "how, if I plug the Du box into the TV, via an HDMI cable that only transfer stereo, does the surround sound get to my speakers?" No answer. She has absolutely no grasp of home cinema or Dolby Digital or anything even though (and I asked her about this too) "it appears in all your sales literature and also the TV advertising for AD Sports, OSN etc)." No answer.
> 
> So, as usual, I got hold of a supervisor, and it appears that as part of the DU firmware update that the digital optical output gets turned off. Anyway they are sending a engineer with a replacement box to test my system! HAHA this I am looking forward to. Further updates to follow.


Makes Sky support look good!

My optical is still live, I can see the light in the port. But no surround sound.

Just seen the adverts for AD sports package, which I have, and it blatantly advertises Dolby, making this more annoying..


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Right I have had a callback from Du. The stupid bint rather ill-informed person kept trying to tell me that the Du box is not designed to be used with an amplifier only direct to the TV. How that makes any difference to the sound that is output from the box or indeed broadcast by DU is anybody's guess - she certainly had no answer. So of course I asked her "why does it say Dolby Digital on the front?" - no answer. "Why did Dolby Digital work before Christmas but now I only get stereo?" - silence. She said I have to plug it into my TV then I will get surround sound. So I asked "how, if I plug the Du box into the TV, via an HDMI cable that only transfer stereo, does the surround sound get to my speakers?" No answer. She has absolutely no grasp of home cinema or Dolby Digital or anything even though (and I asked her about this too) "it appears in all your sales literature and also the TV advertising for AD Sports, OSN etc)." No answer.

So, as usual, I got hold of a supervisor, and it appears that as part of the DU firmware update that the digital optical output gets turned off. Anyway they are sending a engineer with a replacement box to test my system! HAHA this I am looking forward to. Further updates to follow.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Makes Sky support look good!
> 
> My optical is still live, I can see the light in the port. But no surround sound.
> 
> Just seen the adverts for AD sports package, which I have, and it blatantly advertises Dolby, making this more annoying..


Mine still has the light on too, but that just may mean it is drawing power from the power section not necessarily that is is enabled to transmit. 

The engineer is coming tomorrow night :clap2::eyebrows:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Maybe one of you guys can help me sort my system out. I've got my PS3 connected via HDMI to my H/K AVR147 and can't get it to play through the surround system speakers. Help!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe one of you guys can help me sort my system out. I've got my PS3 connected via HDMI to my H/K AVR147 and can't get it to play through the surround system speakers. Help!


As discussed earlier in the thread, I believe that model like the AVR 141 model does not process HDMI signal. So the audio signal is not pulled out of the HDMI signal. You need to connect optical output from PS3 (I think they have this, I don't have a PS3), and set the PS3 so it outputs to the optical. It seems that many of the units that are sold in the UAE do not process audio through HDMI and that the people at H/K do not feel this worthy of mention despite it being rather significant


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe one of you guys can help me sort my system out. I've got my PS3 connected via HDMI to my H/K AVR147 and can't get it to play through the surround system speakers. Help!


From the AVR147 brochure "NOTE: Although HDMI cables are capable of carrying digital audio signals, the AVR 147 is not designed to process those signals. Therefore, if your source and video display are both HDMI capable, use the HDMI connections for video only. Make a separate audio connection from the source device to the AVR 147, and turn the volume on your TV all the way off."

You'll need an optical or coaxial cable to connect your PS3 to the amp.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I tried using an optical cable from the PS to the amp but all that did was kill the sound on the TV too. I'll have to give a coax a try as this is what the default for hdmi one is on the avr. The du box works fine with hdmi and optical connections. Nothing is ever straightforward lol


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Southak said:


> The engineer is coming tomorrow night :clap2::eyebrows:


Right the engineer has been an gone. Actually quite a decent guy. Obviously he confirmed that there was no fault with my system, having checked the amp input and optical cable. 

He replaced my box with a new box, and still no DD5.1. He said that after the recent update that DD5.1 has been "turned off" or words to that effect but he thought DU had solved that problem now. Clearly they haven't. 

So I await the inevitable phone call from their technical people saying how I should "connect my 5.1 to the TV directly" (like it is a device or something) and blame my system for their own ineptitude. 

Unless this gets sorted I will be cancelling my DU subscription (if I can in my building, I assume I can get IP or satellite TV from other providers)? God I hope so.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I tried using an optical cable from the PS to the amp but all that did was kill the sound on the TV too. I'll have to give a coax a try as this is what the default for hdmi one is on the avr. The du box works fine with hdmi and optical connections. Nothing is ever straightforward lol


Not sure why using a cable from PS3 to your amp will kill the tv sound unless you haven't manually adjusted the input set up for that input from coaxial to optical. Still I'm sure you'll get it sorted.

On the DU box you say it is working fine? Are you getting DD5.1 or just stereo? Do you know if your box has had the software update yet?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Got it sorted after a fashion, but the same problem with DU so just stereo sound and no dolby. At least with the PS working I can get some practice shooting things so that when my 8 year old godson challenges me I won`t look completely crap!


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Got it sorted after a fashion, but the same problem with DU so just stereo sound and no dolby. At least with the PS working I can get some practice shooting things so that when my 8 year old godson challenges me I won`t look completely crap!


Ok, so it's seems this is a widespread issue. I suggest we all call du and report it. Then feedback here.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Ok, so it's seems this is a widespread issue. I suggest we all call du and report it. Then feedback here.


For sure. The problem is caused by their recent software update so they have really shot them selves in the foot.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

UPDATE - so I have been waiting for DU to call back, but they haven't so I called them, and the customer services people say that the call has been closed! Even though the engineer knew I was not happy and he told me to expect a call, they have blatantly closed the call off!

So I have called them back and told them to re-open and get the technical supervisor "Raj" to call me back.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

*UPDATE*

Right had another "engineer" round on Friday night, he told me when he came over that he was the senior guy, after him it gets raised up the chain through their technical people. God help us.

Anyway he proceeded to try and tell me that by plugging in the analogue cables and plugging them directly to the TV it would tell him that the box was at fault or not *facepalm* I showed that I have no problem with the picture or the stereo sound, just no dolby digital. I showed him the DD I get from other sources to prove the cable and my amp are working fine, so he changed the box (second new box in a week). Same problem. So apparently it's gone to their technical services guys.

Only problem is now that the box he has given me is faulty. It keeps switching off every thirty minutes and has to be re-booted. Dear lord. 

Anyway had a call from DU this morning. "Sir I am Winston from DU technical services. I gather you have a problem with your sound quality"

*double facepalm* "No Winston not the quality, just no surround sound."

"Ok Sir, are you using a surround sound system?"

"Yes"

"Is the box plugged into the surround sound system?"

Give me strength.

"Winston I have tested all this with your senior engineer. He has confirmed my system is working fine, the cables are fine, the stereo sound is fine." 

"Ok Sir I'm sorry for that. Are you at home?"

"No Winston it is 10:30 in the morning I am at work"

...and so it goes on. They are going to call me tonight. I am dreading it because one day I am going to lose it big time and end up tearing someone off a strip. The frustrating thing is, and I am not being big-headed here, that I am far from an audio/visual professional but I have yet to come across one person in the god-forsaken company who can either understand, or even communicate what my problem is, or who has any kind of superior knowledge to me in any department (of home entertainment).

More to follow...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Du Du Du Du Du Du Du Du Du, Don`t!


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Is it possible to get other services in towers in Dubai Marina other than du. If they are so crap what are the alternatives for towers? Can't stick my own satellite dish up..


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Is it possible to get other services in towers in Dubai Marina other than du. If they are so crap what are the alternatives for towers? Can't stick my own satellite dish up..


I'll be doing my best to find out this week!

Called their customer services last night after their technical services failed to call at 6pm. Got fed up of the usual rubbish "so sir you are having problems with your sound quality..." no the box doesn't work full stop. Change it. "I'm sorry sir I can't make that decision..." well then put me through to somebody who can you faceless puppet.

I mean we all know now that customer service in generally not good, but these people really are the worst. They really are mindless automations who can do nothing more than read their script...anything off script and all they can do is "get somebody to come back to you". 

My fear is that I have no choice...


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

du are aware of the issue BTW, spoke to someone who actually understood and acknowledged that they have had numerous complaints.

The case has been escalated and they will get back to me when they have an update.

It was the last firmware update, but we knew that anyway.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting. I've finally had the box changed so I can watch TV again and am waiting for a call back on this matter. The guy who called me said "I have spoken to our Technical Hardware team and it is nothing to do with the box so there is nothing we can do". They are seriously trying to fob me off. 

So I asked for a callback from the technical supervisor. If I don't get an answer from him I will go higher again...


----------



## Steve_was (Jan 29, 2012)

I am also having problems getting anything in 5.1. I am running optical cable to to my receiver.

I have lots of channels that have the HD name in them. Do I need to subscribe to an additional service to unlock the HD aspect? They look and sound the same as the non-HD channels.

Thank you for the help


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Steve_was said:


> I am also having problems getting anything in 5.1. I am running optical cable to to my receiver.
> 
> I have lots of channels that have the HD name in them. Do I need to subscribe to an additional service to unlock the HD aspect? They look and sound the same as the non-HD channels.
> 
> Thank you for the help


You won't get 5.1 for the reasons mentioned in this post, du have broken something with the latest software update. Please contact du to complain. The more people that do, may just force them to fix it.

To get HD, you need the du box to be connected to the TV with an HDMI cable, then in the TV settings, change to output in 1080 or 720, depending on your TV resolution. (normally 1080 nowadays)

Please contact du regarding the 5.1 sound issue.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

Has any one else raised a complaint with DU about this? I spoke to their technical supervisor last night. The "second level technical team" are looking at this but he said there were no other open complaints.

Please contact me via PM if you have an open complaint about this.


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

I've noticed the same problem - got HDMI between Du box and TV, HDMI between TV and surround sound amp and optical between Du box and surround sound amp and getting nothing through the rear speakers. It was the same if I connected optical between tv and surround sound amp.

Will double check in the next couple of days and speak to Du also.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> I've noticed the same problem - got HDMI between Du box and TV, HDMI between TV and surround sound amp and optical between Du box and surround sound amp and getting nothing through the rear speakers. It was the same if I connected optical between tv and surround sound amp.
> 
> Will double check in the next couple of days and speak to Du also.


Please contact du, and mention its a widespread issue. I believe it affects everybody who has surround sound, although many will not notice its stopped working.

Thanks,


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Update from du, which is utter @@@@

Please note as per the update we have received in regards to the Dolby surround sound; in case you are using an older home theatre system and have it set on “Dolby”, you may experience a reduced audio through your side speakers; your middle speakers however are not affected.
This is because we have updated the du TV client with the new Dolby standard “Technical Bulletin 11”. This brings certain benefits to customers with newer home theatre systems but may negatively affect customers with older systems. We suggest that you adjust the audio settings for your home theatre system to increase the volume of your side speakers.

Once again we regret any inconvenience this may have caused you.

Thank you for your understanding and look forward to your continued support.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Update from du, which is utter @@@@
> 
> Please note as per the update we have received in regards to the Dolby surround sound; in case you are using an older home theatre system and have it set on “Dolby”, you may experience a reduced audio through your side speakers; your middle speakers however are not affected.
> This is because we have updated the du TV client with the new Dolby standard “Technical Bulletin 11”. This brings certain benefits to customers with newer home theatre systems but may negatively affect customers with older systems. We suggest that you adjust the audio settings for your home theatre system to increase the volume of your side speakers.
> ...


What a joke, these people really are first class idiots. Dolby Technical Bulletin 11, as far as I an see, does relate to the standards of volume normalisation i.e. having Dolby & non-Dolby sources sound around the same volume, it has nothing to do with compatibility of equipment. If you have HDMI you'll notice it sounds louder than the optical output, it relates to this to I think.

The compatibility with audio systems is irrelevant the standard of broadcast Dolby Digital has not changed - if you have a Dolby Digital receiver you will always be able to receive and decode DD - it's an international standard.

Before I go into one have you tried what they said? If you have then just go back to them and tell them what I was told yesterday:

"That this is a known problem all across Dubai, they have received complaints from many different areas therefore it is not an isolated problem. The higher level technical are looking into it but it is unknown how long it will take to get a resolution. In the meantime if you want to discuss a discount off your service please call customer services billing division." 

This is a summary of a conversation I had yesterday with just about the only person in Du who seems to have any kind of technical knowledge.

JTT man don't let it lie hammer them! They know it is an issue and they are trying to fob you off.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Du apparently have a fix and are coming at the weekend to perform a software upgrade on the du box.

They are aware it's a widespread problem (that is depending on who you speak to....)

My advice to anyone with the issue, contact du, if you need my case ref, let me know.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Du apparently have a fix and are coming at the weekend to perform a software upgrade on the du box.
> 
> They are aware it's a widespread problem (that is depending on who you speak to....)
> 
> My advice to anyone with the issue, contact du, if you need my case ref, let me know.


Excellent stuff, please come back on JTT an update us on the details of the visit and if the update works!


----------



## comicsonic (May 8, 2011)

I changed my cables around and mine seems to be okay now after watching a couple of films last night.

Previously I tried

HDMI out from Du to TV. 
HDMI out from amp to TV
Optical from TV to Amp

I then tried 

HDMI out from Du to TV
HDMI out from amp to TV
Optical from Du to Amp

Neither of these seemed to work even though from what I've read online they should.

I then tried

HDMI out from Du to HDMI in on Amp.
HDMI Out from amp to TV
Optiical out from TV to Amp (In case of HDD / USB content from TV)

This seems to work now - finally get output from the rear speakers.


Not sure whether this is as I only got connected a few weeks ago.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

comicsonic said:


> I changed my cables around and mine seems to be okay now after watching a couple of films last night.
> 
> Previously I tried
> 
> ...


Interesting, although the important thing to check is what input is shown on the amp from the du box? Does the amp show that is receiving a Dolby Digital signal? or a stereo signal and then its converting it to all channel stereo or simulated 5.1..

Can you check?


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Just got a phone call from du. They have updated the software on my box overnight. I am at work so cannot check, but there now should be an option under general settings to enable Dolby surround.

Not sure if this was a general update, so maybe check your boxes.

I will check later and let you know.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Just got a phone call from du. They have updated the software on my box overnight. I am at work so cannot check, but there now should be an option under general settings to enable Dolby surround.
> 
> Not sure if this was a general update, so maybe check your boxes.
> 
> I will check later and let you know.


How exciting! I'll check tonight too.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Previously I tried
> 
> HDMI out from Du to TV.
> HDMI out from amp to TV
> ...


Agree with JTT. It seems more likely that the "solution" to your problem was connecting the HDMI cable to the AMP rather than TV and what you are getting maybe pseudo surround sound "Pro Logic". If you are in fact getting Dolby Digital (which was not available via HDMI in the previous configuration) then this maybe the result of the software update JTT described.

I'd also be interested to know if your amp is detecting DD (it will display "Dolby Digital" on the display) or something else.


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Southak said:


> How exciting! I'll check tonight too.


Quite surprised, but it's fixed. Needed to restart the decoder from the menus, but once it came back up there was a option to enable surround sound, and the amp now happily shows a Dolby digital 5.1 input from the du box!

Hard work with customer services, but to be fair they fixed it and sent a new software update pretty quickly.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

JTT said:


> Quite surprised, but it's fixed. Needed to restart the decoder from the menus, but once it came back up there was a option to enable surround sound, and the amp now happily shows a Dolby digital 5.1 input from the du box!
> 
> Hard work with customer services, but to be fair they fixed it and sent a new software update pretty quickly.


Mine is fixed too. It was updated overnight, now have DD back. Good work JTT & others!

It's taken a dozen visits, three boxes, countless moronic phone calls but yes you are right, they fixed it. Close the thread!!!


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW!!! It's the end of an era. I have been lurking in the background reading this thread over my morning cup of coffee for weeks now. It's been better than any soap opera on tv. What am I going to do now for entertainment? 
Oh well, congratulations on getting your issue resolved. I know how frustrating that can be.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

motojet said:


> WOW!!! It's the end of an era. I have been lurking in the background reading this thread over my morning cup of coffee for weeks now. It's been better than any soap opera on tv. What am I going to do now for entertainment?
> Oh well, congratulations on getting your issue resolved. I know how frustrating that can be.


I'd be very happy to start a new thread to keep you entertained. Much as I enjoy Dubai so much of it frustrates the hell out of me, on an almost daily basis.

Today, for example, I tried to visit someone in JAFZA but I was not let in because I did not have a fax/letter of invitation. FFS its a flipping industrial estate for crying out loud!!


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

Southak said:


> I'd be very happy to start a new thread to keep you entertained. Much as I enjoy Dubai so much of it frustrates the hell out of me, on an almost daily basis.
> 
> Today, for example, I tried to visit someone in JAFZA but I was not let in because I did not have a fax/letter of invitation. FFS its a flipping industrial estate for crying out loud!!


Go through gate 4. Don't make eye contact with security.


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

i was in a taxi


----------



## iansari (Jul 14, 2009)

*Does DD only work with Optical Out?*



JTT said:


> Quite surprised, but it's fixed. Needed to restart the decoder from the menus, but once it came back up there was a option to enable surround sound, and the amp now happily shows a Dolby digital 5.1 input from the du box!
> 
> Hard work with customer services, but to be fair they fixed it and sent a new software update pretty quickly.


Folks, quick question. Does the DD output from the Du receiver only work with the Optical Out or is it working for you guys over HDMI as well.

I have a Du Receiver connected to the Denon AVR2312 HomeTheater AMP via HDMI. The receiver then feeds into the TV.
I get great 720p quality video feeds for HD channels, but the sound is only 2 channel PCM.


What is the setup that is working for you guys now?

Imad


----------



## JTT (May 30, 2011)

iansari said:


> Folks, quick question. Does the DD output from the Du receiver only work with the Optical Out or is it working for you guys over HDMI as well.
> 
> I have a Du Receiver connected to the Denon AVR2312 HomeTheater AMP via HDMI. The receiver then feeds into the TV.
> I get great 720p quality video feeds for HD channels, but the sound is only 2 channel PCM.
> ...


HDMI from du box to Onkyo receiver.

Although some programmes show as Dolby D on the amp, I don't get sound from all speakers. Its still crap.

Very few programmes are actually propoer 5.1


----------



## Sollyt29 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Guys, in urgent need of your help here.. I've read most of the thread and get the jist, but my problem is a tad worse. 

Got DU connected today and upon wiring the DU box to my AMP (Harman Kardon AVR-70) via HDMI, I'm getting no sound whatsoever. Picture is fine but no sound at all. Using the same amp (just different source and works fine on my DVD player, Apple TV etc, but not DU)

Called them today and it's like I'm speaking In a language unknown to mankind. They call themselves engineers, but can only come back with the response of DU is not compatible with Surround systems. 

I noted one of you guys stating that the Harman Kardon AVR 141 is not compatable to recieve sound through HDMI but I've googled mine and I believe it's fine on that front and it's definitely a much newer model. Is there an output I need to change on the DU box or something that stupid that I'm missing here??? 

Awaiting your urgent feedback, it's the weekend and I have lots of TV to watch 

Thanks 

Solly


----------



## Sollyt29 (Jan 29, 2015)

Sorry also wanted to note that when HDMI cable is going direct from DU to TV, sound works fine. Only when wired through AMP and then to TV through HDMI I have this no sound issue, but all my other equipment works fine through the AMP. 

Thanks again!

Solly.


----------

